# Driving from Spain to England and back



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a new member so please forgive me if I sound stupid, I've never been in a forum before.

We have a villa in Almunecar and are going to Wales for Christmas and will be returning in January to Spain - could anyone let me know if they have done this and what stresses we could encounter.

Many thanks

Jean


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We do it all the time. We drive from the costa del sol to Calais. Without stopping apart for getting fuel and the loo, it takes about 20 hours. The tolls are expensive and fuel in France is more expensive.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We've done it a couple of times complete with dog. We've done it with two overnight stops, one stop and no stops. No stops is OK if you've got two drivers.

20 hours is about right to Calais. We use Calais because of the dog. Investigate a longer ferry crossing - either western France or northern Spain direct to southern England. The ferry crossing will obviously be more expensive but the fuel and toll savings will be significant and it's a lot less wear and tear on the car as well.

Be aware that the weather in central Spain can be very cold around Christmas. We had a couple of hours following snowploughs just north of Madrid.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

When we drove this route we did it with one overnight stop in France. Take into account that the weather conditions in the winter can be harsh, especially in central/northern Spain and France. Last time I did it in february 2009 we had a lot of snow along the way.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We do it all the time. We drive from the costa del sol to Calais. Without stopping apart for getting fuel and the loo, it takes about 20 hours. The tolls are expensive and fuel in France is more expensive.


Hahaha.
We stop on a 4.5/ 5 hour trip Madrid Bilbao - and that's with 2 drivers!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> When we drove this route we did it with one overnight stop in France. Take into account that the weather conditions in the winter can be harsh, especially in central/northern Spain and France. Last time I did it in february 2009 we had a lot of snow along the way.


January Feb it's very likely that you'll have snow around Burgos and/ or Somosierra near Madrid, but they get the snowploughs out right away - usually.


----------



## GestoriaSalvador (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone has told you that fuel in France is more expensive but you can considerate going through Andorra (the little country, not the spanish city!) before entering France, where fuel is cheaper (also tobacco, alcohol, and some more things )


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Driving through France isnt really a stress - motorways are good, plenty of options to stop for refreshments etc. You might struggle to find a hotel for overnights unless booking in advance or straying off the motorway to village hotels - at least thats been our experience, but then we´ve always managed to want hotels casually at the worst possible times (late evening, mid-season etc).

Only real stress in France is that if you stop, youre often exposed to french people


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Morten;538663
Only real stress in France is that if you stop said:


> :lol: That's the main drawback with the place.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Another thing I've just thought of - if you stop in France expect everything to be closed by 7 o'clock. And a beer in a hotel requires a mortgage.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Ferries from northern Spain to the UK do not run in winter. 

We were looking to do that route at the end of November but they stop in early November.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha.
> We stop on a 4.5/ 5 hour trip Madrid Bilbao - and that's with 2 drivers!!


Thing is, it takes 24 hours including a bit of driving in England and the ferry. If you do it in one you leave mid afternoon and you're doing the dangerous night driving while still relatively fresh then you arrive mid afternoon the next day quick kip - then off to the bar. All done and dusted in one day.

If you take a night stop you still have two 12 hour drives and if you take two stops 3 eight hour drives - all rather knackering and starting to get expensive. To get anywhere near a relaxing journey you really need three or even four stops. 

Might as well get it over in one.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

...unless you have heaps of stuff to transport in the car, wouldnt it be cheaper to fly upthere & rent a car at the airport?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Morten said:


> ...unless you have heaps of stuff to transport in the car, wouldnt it be cheaper to fly upthere & rent a car at the airport?


Very much so. We did it because of the dog.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Jean 52 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a new member so please forgive me if I sound stupid, I've never been in a forum before.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that your best, quietest, shortest,quickest and easiest route is Valencia,Zaragosa,San Sebastian up the West of France to St.Malo then Portsmouth.
Almost traffic free new roads apart from going past San Sebastian.
Night cabin on the ferry for good rest and good choice of cheap Motels just North of the Spanish border at Bayonne if required.
I use it all the time and no way would I ever consider going around by Dover/Calais or any other part of France


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Ferries from northern Spain to the UK do not run in winter.
> 
> We were looking to do that route at the end of November but they stop in early November.



What have I been going on in December every year then?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> What have I been going on in December every year then?


If yo go to the Brittany Ferries website it does look as if they stop in November. There are no timetables or booking facilities for December crossings. Though maybe they just haven´t published them yet?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> What have I been going on in December every year then?


It would be great if that were the case. We would like to go by ferry if it is available.

Is it as Alcalaina says that just have not published them yet?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunno. We have been back quite a few times in December, but we have always had to come back on 3 January, as the ferry shuts down after that for a month

Maybe it's changed


----------



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

jimenato said:


> We've done it a couple of times complete with dog. We've done it with two overnight stops, one stop and no stops. No stops is OK if you've got two drivers.
> 
> 20 hours is about right to Calais. We use Calais because of the dog. Investigate a longer ferry crossing - either western France or northern Spain direct to southern England. The ferry crossing will obviously be more expensive but the fuel and toll savings will be significant and it's a lot less wear and tear on the car as well.
> 
> Be aware that the weather in central Spain can be very cold around Christmas. We had a couple of hours following snowploughs just north of Madrid.


Thank you, 

I was afraid there might be snow around Madrid - would we be better going the coast road via Valencia and Benidorm etc?

Love your dog.

Jean


----------



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

littleredrooster said:


> I would suggest that your best, quietest, shortest,quickest and easiest route is Valencia,Zaragosa,San Sebastian up the West of France to St.Malo then Portsmouth.
> Almost traffic free new roads apart from going past San Sebastian.
> Night cabin on the ferry for good rest and good choice of cheap Motels just North of the Spanish border at Bayonne if required.
> I use it all the time and no way would I ever consider going around by Dover/Calais or any other part of France


Thank you. We did wonder about going St Malo way, but when you try to book the ferry you can;t get a January date.

Jean


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jean 52 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I was afraid there might be snow around Madrid - would we be better going the coast road via Valencia and Benidorm etc?
> 
> ...


That's Fraggle - we picked him up off the street (literally) 5 years ago.

I've never done the coast route, it will take a little longer but will obviously miss the snow in central Spain. Note that central France is also damned cold around Christmas.


----------



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

jimenato said:


> That's Fraggle - we picked him up off the street (literally) 5 years ago.
> 
> I've never done the coast route, it will take a little longer but will obviously miss the snow in central Spain. Note that central France is also damned cold around Christmas.


I know we had trouble there in March once - may be the lesser of two evils though as we would like to bring suff back with us.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jean 52 said:


> I know we had trouble there in March once - may be the lesser of two evils though as we would like to bring suff back with us.


Just done google maps and it says only 1 1/2 hour extra going the way you suggest. Could be a good option.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

We are driving north from the Sierra Nevada at the moment to get the ferry from Bilbao (after we have had a few days in the Pyrenees. I am writing this from a nice hotel 100kn north of Madrid). We drive across every year for five months stay in the Uk. Takes 10-12 hours depending on stops.

I don't think the ferries from northern Spain sail in the winter, I think the last crossing is November. We got the last one back from Portsmouth last year, it was about 23rd November iirc.


----------



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

youngagepensioner said:


> We are driving north from the Sierra Nevada at the moment to get the ferry from Bilbao (after we have had a few days in the Pyrenees. I am writing this from a nice hotel 100kn north of Madrid). We drive across every year for five months stay in the Uk. Takes 10-12 hours depending on stops.
> 
> I don't think the ferries from northern Spain sail in the winter, I think the last crossing is November. We got the last one back from Portsmouth last year, it was about 23rd November iirc.


Thank you - I had an idea that might be the case. 

jean


----------



## Jean 52 (Jun 8, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Just done google maps and it says only 1 1/2 hour extra going the way you suggest. Could be a good option.


I think it will be a beautiful drive - we could have a night or 2 in Benidorm as well.


----------

